# "Skinned Face" masks I made



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I recently got back into latex mask making and I wanted to make a bunch of really creepy realistic masks for pretty cheap and maybe sell a few. I ended up making some realistic skinned faces. I took the cheap/effective route and I sculpted the face out of oil based clay, using my face as a base. I made a mold from a little over a pound of plaster (Walmart has a box of 4 one pound plaster packs). I gave them all different paint jobs, I call them plain Joe, mustached and Clown. I couldn't post pictures, But here are the links to them on my Instagram, feel free to follow.

Plain Joe and Mustached:

__
http://instagr.am/p/1fri4nr1CM/
Clown:

__
http://instagr.am/p/1hDugwr1CW/


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe it's a silly question, but why do they have eyebrows?
It would be easier to see how effective these are if they were mounted on an actual face or at least a wig-head. The shaping and such get lost when they are flattened out like you have them.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Perhaps when they were skinned the eyebrows came off too? 

Nice job, DTW! I saw Joe and Mustached, I wasn't able to see the link for the clown though. Could be on my end. I like the edges, especially around the lips. It look like after they were skinned they were drying wavy, and the coloring looks like some blood was smeared on it making them look creepy.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The masks are totally creepy! One would think unless you shaved the brows and 'Stache off they would still be there when you "skinned" a face. Nice work!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I was thinking that these were what was left behind after the faces had been skinned. If that were/is the case, there wouldn't be any facial hair left behind.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

When I skin squirrels the hair stays


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

When my sweetie skins a **** the hair stays!


----------

